
Would the Internet Be Healthier Without 'Like' Counts? - seagullz
https://www.wired.com/story/internet-healthier-without-like-counts/
======
anigbrowl
No, people were perfectly capable of being vile to each other back in the days
of usenet and many private fora have no scoring mechanism as such. Trolls and
bad actors are rewarded by engagement more than clicks, hence the predilection
for blatantly counterfactual or nasty comments whose purpose is to antagonize.

